# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Υπνικη παράλυση

## Lenale

Καλησπέρα έχω ξανααναφερθει στα προβλήματα που έχω στον ύπνο μου την υπνικη παράλυση π Μ συμβαίνει εδώ και 1μιση χρόνο που πλέον δεν με τρομάζει τόσο και πετάγομαι στον ύπνο μου μετά από διάφορες δοκιμασίες για το πως ν τ σταματήσω κοιμόμουν πρωί φανταστείτε γ 1 εβδομάδα ν δω αν συμβαίνει επειδή φοβάμαι το σκοτάδι αλλά φανταστείτε Μ συνέβη και 12 η ώρα το πρωί..από τ άγχος η στρες 1μιση χρόνο στρες έχω; κοιτώντας την διατροφή μου σκεφτηκα μήπως συμβαίνει Γτ είμ λίγο παχουλή μήπως φταίνε τα κιλά και δεν φταίνε τ κιλά αλλά πρόσεξα οσες φορές Μ έχει συμβεί αυτό την προηγούμενη μέρα είχα φάει γλυκό δηλαδή τίθεται θέμα ζάχαρης..δοκίμασα αρκετές φορές τον εαυτό μου και όλες της φορές το έπαθα επειδή είχα φάει κάτι γλυκό ξέρω ακούγεται κουλό αλλά γτ Ν συμβαίνει έχω θέμα με την ζάχαρη αραγε; τελικά η διατροφή επηρεάζει τ όνειρα μας; Θ ήθελα ν μ απαντήσει κάποιος αν γνωρίζει

----------


## ftatl

κι εγω ταλαιπωρουμαι απο την υπνικη παραλυση οταν ειναι κουρασμενη και σε υπερενταση και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ησυχα. εχω παρατηρησει οτι μου συμβαινει οταν κοιμαμαι ανασκελα και ετσι κοιμαμαι κυριως πλευρο για να μην το παθαινω

----------


## freskonero

και γω το εχω καιρο...αλλα το καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι αυτο οταν συμβαινει και περιμενω να τελειωσει. μου συμβαινει οταν κοιμαμαι ανασκελα

----------

